
Show HN: Tmpchat – minimal text chat over WebRTC - nmyk
https://tmpch.at
======
nmyk
Source for the curious:

server
[https://github.com/nmyk/nmyk.io/blob/master/pkg/tmpchat.go](https://github.com/nmyk/nmyk.io/blob/master/pkg/tmpchat.go)

client
[https://github.com/nmyk/nmyk.io/blob/master/web/assets/tmpch...](https://github.com/nmyk/nmyk.io/blob/master/web/assets/tmpchat.js)

------
g105b
I would like to try this out.
[https://tmpch.at/y1pq4hQLSpeEE3JL-e3x2w](https://tmpch.at/y1pq4hQLSpeEE3JL-e3x2w)

~~~
nmyk
Dunno if it was you or someone else who clicked your link but it was nice
chatting with a couple folks just now :)

